# What do you do for a living?



## Vajra (Feb 25, 2006)

Somehow I went from being paid to hike through the mountains of Colorado (Officer for Colorado State Parks) to owning an IT network admin and consulting company. The things we do for money. . .


----------



## DCH3K (Aug 26, 2006)

Pt hairdresser in a nursing home right now..and full time mommy of 3 this one gets rougher and rougher with 2 girls getting older..oey vey!


----------



## chuck7413 (Jul 2, 2004)

I'm a computer geek. Senior Desktop Technician.


----------



## Bowoman (Sep 15, 2007)

School nurse and do some part-time for a minor med clinic.

Vickie


----------



## CountryWoman (Jul 24, 2006)

I am a stay at home mom for my two kiddos(a boy who is 6 and a girl who is 2 1/2). 

I also like to qualify myself as a Ranch wife since I end up checking waters and cattle quiet a bit, and helping out where I can.


----------



## queenie3232 (Feb 2, 2007)

well i am actually in a delimma right now..i have a bachelors in criminal justice and i have always wanted to be a police officer and then later on get into the DNR to be a conservation officer or in the feds somewhere..however right now i work at a juvenile detention center as a detention officer(the same center that was on the show juvies on MTV) i work crazy hours and right now i dont really care cause i am young and i really dont have a schedule to go by..However i have recently been thinking about going back to school for elementry education..so i am not really sure what i want to do..


----------



## heilman181 (Mar 24, 2006)

queenie3232 said:


> ..However i have recently been thinking about going back to school for elementry education..so i am not really sure what i want to do..



Coming from a certified K-9 teacher, I wish that I would get a job teaching in a prison or orphanage so I did not have to deal with parents! :wink:


----------



## queenie3232 (Feb 2, 2007)

heilman181 said:


> Coming from a certified K-9 teacher, I wish that I would get a job teaching in a prison or orphanage so I did not have to deal with parents! :wink:


Oh trust me you still have to deal with parents and they are worse because you are automatically the enemy because you are on the wrong side of the law!! at lest thats how it is in the juvenile facility..


----------



## smurphysgirl (Mar 6, 2007)

I am a Pastor's Assistant (part time), mom of 3 boys ages 7,5 & 2 (well 4 boys if you count the hubby:tongue!


----------



## mooseswife (Aug 2, 2007)

I just graduated college a few months ago. I am still looking for a job but my degree is in ophthalmic technology, which means I can be an optician or optometrist/ophthalmologist assistant.


----------



## jms375 (Jul 29, 2007)

Design Rigid Frame Buildings


----------



## ladymamba345 (May 23, 2007)

Milk cows :cow:


----------



## tothewoodz (Oct 8, 2006)

Well of all things I do nails in a VERY up scale Spa and Salon in Oklahoma. It is always so much fun to see the look on my clients when they say "So what did you do this weekend"? I just tell them "Well I went hunting" of course they think it must be for the best sale in town I explaine to them that my husband and I harvest our own meat. I like knowing where it comes from and that there are no harmfull additives to my food. They ask me if I use a gun and I let them know I use a bow. You would not believe how many of them are now wanting to do archery (3 D). I even have a husband and wife out there now. Who knew it would be so much fun!


----------



## Felicity (Jun 28, 2006)

I"m a stay at home mom to 2 girls (11 and 4) and a freelance photographer so it works into my schedule!


----------



## PAOUTDOORWOMAN (Aug 21, 2007)

stay at home mom right now with two boys who have special needs....other than that i am a pain the butt according to them...lol:wink:


----------



## ctarcherygirl (Jan 30, 2007)

I am a nanny currently taking care of a 4 month old girl and a 3 year old boy.


----------



## heathshayne (Feb 15, 2004)

I am a full time student in an RN program and I work weekends as a waitress.....When I am done with school I plan on working in the SICU at one of the bigger hospitals


----------



## FarmGirl7 (Aug 3, 2007)

I am a registered nurse and work full time as a staff nurse on a cardiac unit 
7p-7a three days a week. I also work one day a week as the night supervisor at a nursing home. I am a full time student working on my bachelors degree, but it's online. I also have a little hobby farm, couple cows and a goat.


----------



## love'n-archery (Mar 12, 2005)

I am a RN. I work full time in a hospital in the pediatric department. I also am a full time mom. I have a 17 yr. old daughter, 15 yr. old son and a 7 yr. old son. I love both my jobs!!!


----------



## laurie6805 (Jun 29, 2007)

I am an school *teacher* in the public schools. I just moved back to Texas from Indiana so I am trying to get on in the local school district here in Plano or Allen Texas. I am putting in for my sub packet first to get my foot in the door. I am also playing babysitter to my two grandkids! They are soooo cute. That is the big reason I moved back to Texas. To help out with my daughter who went through a DIVORCE!


----------



## tmvidalsgirl (Aug 9, 2007)

I left work 5 yrs ago to marry my best friend. He has 3 kids, I have 3 kids. I have been stay at home pretty much then we bought two guest houses that rent out most every weekend and I also clean one for someone else.....


OMG!!! I'm a maid!!!

Annie


----------



## doe_eyes76 (Aug 2, 2006)

I am a mom of three (10,6,and3). I stay at home with my youngest and take care of 4 other kids for friends and family who are too young for school. I plan on going back to being a phlebotomist once my 3 year old is a little bigger. This works for now.....I miss socializing with adults though!


----------



## Witchy1 (Jul 10, 2006)

Mom to a soon-to-be 15 year old daughter (yikes, she'll have her driving permit in a couple of weeks!) and an 11 year old son. When I'm not hauling them around, I'm cleverly disguised as an elementary school principal.


----------



## chuck7413 (Jul 2, 2004)

chuck7413 said:


> I'm a computer geek. Senior Desktop Technician.


Sorry ladies, didn't realize where I was.:embara:


----------



## CountryWoman (Jul 24, 2006)

chuck7413 said:


> Sorry ladies, didn't realize where I was.:embara:


:chortle: . . . . . .WOMEN'S FORUM :wink:


----------



## CountryWoman (Jul 24, 2006)

doe_eyes76 said:


> I am a mom of three (10,6,and3). I stay at home with my youngest and take care of 4 other kids for friends and family who are too young for school. I plan on going back to being a phlebotomist once my 3 year old is a little bigger. This works for now.....I miss socializing with adults though!


I think we all kinda miss socializing with adults sometime :wink: that is why I love this place . . . . .other women that love archery as much as I do


----------



## DP and a 3D (May 15, 2007)

I am a work at home mom of 2 kids (12y.o. boy and a 5y.o. girl) and I do hand bindery work here at the house for a printing company.


----------



## LovingArchery (Jan 21, 2007)

*I want to shoot not work!!!*

I am a Jailer\dispatcher so my hours are really strange some times I don't even know what time of the day or what day of the week it is!!!LOL
I have one step-son still at home and is active in sports so that means games on the weekends. And somewhere in there I find time to shoot my bow.


----------



## deer_slayer82 (Jun 28, 2007)

I'm an RN in a combination cardiovascular/medical intensive care unit. Currently working full-time 7p-7a (which is why I post at times when most others are sleeping!), soon to be part-time night shift. I'm also full-time mommy to our 17 month old son (I think some days that qualifies as TWO full-time jobs ) and will be mommy to our second baby in May :clap: :clap: !!


----------



## doegirl (Sep 22, 2004)

LPN just about to quit my job at a nursing home. In 2 months I'll have my associates and hopefully be an RN by the the end of January.


----------



## mn_huntergirl (Jul 10, 2007)

I'm an RN. I work as a Critical Care Transport Nurse doing ground and air transfers for my full time job. I work 6a's and 6p's flip flopping all the time. :sad: I am hoping to be on a helicopter soon and working just nights. I also work casual in an ER in a small town hospital. And...I'm a single mom of a 2yo too. That's a full time job in itself! :tongue:


----------



## turkeygirl (Aug 13, 2006)

Well I already have a 4 year Bachelor's Degree in Outdoor Recreation/Camp Administration. I graduated in 2006. Now I am a full time student in a 2 year RN nursing program at a different college. This is my first semester of it and I love...though we start clinical this week so I'm kinda nervous about that. I'd like to combine my love of medicine and theo utdoors somehow. Though if I work in a hospital, I think I might want to do ER or Orthopedics or pediatric.


----------



## BuckeyeGirl (Mar 5, 2007)

I am a Corrections Officer (guard) in a large county jail in Ohio...we have a capacity of around 330 inmates, usually about 50 females. However, I just graduated with an Animal Science degree in May 06, and I would really like to find a job in that field, but can't find any around here...


----------



## Bowhuntin' Babe (May 2, 2005)

*Job*

Well I just graduated in May with a Bachelor of Science degree in Child and Family Studies. I absolutely love children and right now I'm a Theraputic Support Staff (TSS) and I work with autistic children. It's one of the jobs where you really know that you are making a significant difference in someone's life. I love it!


----------



## hoytgrl (Sep 19, 2007)

I'm a stay at home homeschooling mom to 4 kids. 8,6,4 and 2. I work all day and get the best pay...hugs and kisses


----------



## Native Girl (Jul 7, 2007)

I'm an architect for a large firm in Tulsa, Scott&Goble Architects. We do commercial/retail design all over the United States. Most of the work I do is in Florida.


----------



## pa ridgerunner (Sep 21, 2007)

I'm fortunate to have a great job - tax consultant / office manger. More work then I can handle but almost all of it is "after deer season and before turkey season"

Hats off to you hunter ladies with little guys!!! It's so easy to put all the hobbies on hold. 

.. though I am feeling a little old here.


----------



## Fulldraw1982 (Nov 25, 2005)

I clean up the environment of Unexploded Military Ordnance. It's a BLAST....Yuk, yuk, yuk:wink: Currently working a gig close to home....thank God! I get 2 weeks of early Archery here in Wa.


----------



## Critter Gitter2 (Sep 1, 2005)

I too missed the socializing with other adults. I took two years off. Stayed home with the kids when they were 7,5,4 (now 10,8,7) and helped my husband get the shop going. Working 3rds is nice because I am home everyday when the kids are out of school and I don't leave until after they go to bed. I don't sleep much but it comes with the territory.


----------



## Critter Gitter2 (Sep 1, 2005)

hoytgrl said:


> I'm a stay at home homeschooling mom to 4 kids. 8,6,4 and 2. I work all day and get the best pay...hugs and kisses


Hats off to you I don't think I have the patience to homeschool. That is a though job. I don't care what anybody says.


----------



## lastcall21 (Jun 27, 2007)

I am a Forester with the government. I like to call myself a virtual forester cuz i don't actually go outside. I stay inside and do stuff on the computer - policy, writing, reading, analyzing data, sometimes modelling (not clothes tho), those kinds of non-outdoor stuff (but the kind that need to get done).


----------



## 3drecurve (Jul 7, 2003)

Paralegal/office manager and secretary for a small appellate law firm. Primarily a target archer, but going hunting for the first time this Sunday.

Shelly


----------



## huntress_95 (Sep 16, 2007)

Hello everyone just registered about a week ago I work at a local Gander mountain in the Archery Dept, or where ever a customer needs help Love it there.:wink:


----------



## hkymoose (Jul 5, 2007)

I also work part time in a local sporting goods store. I was also working full time at a group home, but I'm moving back up north here shortly and my sporting goods store job will transfer. I am in schoool for nursing and can't wait to go back to my original job up north at the hospital!:wink:


----------



## Diamond (Oct 20, 2004)

Graphic Designer and mother of a 7 year old


----------



## gju42486 (Sep 7, 2006)

US Coast Guard in cleveland ohio where im stationed at a search and rescue/law enforcement station----its awesome


----------



## irefuse (Jan 5, 2006)

I'm a Technology Integration & QA Mgr for American Express.


----------



## huskerbabe (Jun 15, 2007)

I think there is a pattern here-mostly we have nurses, education, police work and stay at home moms-weird!

I am a water meter/backflow technician and a cross-connection control specialist (my son says I made the last part up) I install and repair water meters, tests backflow devices and run the backflow program for the City of Papillion. I am the only woman in the state to hold 5 water licenses.
We just happen to be the 6th best place in America to live!:clap2:BFD!!


----------



## BUCKSTER (Jan 20, 2003)

I am in sales and purchasing, I buy and sell industrial stuff( machine parts, filtration systems, if it's used in a factory I sell it!

Prior to that I owned an Archery Pro-shop....


----------



## mytfancy (Aug 6, 2007)

*The best job in the world!!*

I am a stay at home mom too!! I have 4 boys ages 10,6,4,and 15months. Of course the 2 oldest go to school so just have the 2 younger ones at home during school. I do love being able to stay home...I get lots of bow practice too...more than my hubby!! LOL I cannot wait until they are all old enough to hunting...we will have quite the trip!!:wink:


----------



## ladymamba345 (May 23, 2007)

Lady Liberty said:


> Milk cows :cow:


I should say I milk cows, drive tractor, bail hay, feed calfs, clean barn...General farm stuff..


----------



## absolutecool (Mar 26, 2006)

I just work for the county issueing license plates for all the fabulous residents. Until I landed this job I had always worked in factories so I am pretty pleased with a sit down job in a controlled environment, except for some occasional exceptional people all is well. :wink:


----------



## Northern-Mom (Sep 28, 2007)

I am a stay at home mom right now. I have tried working but it is just too hard with my husband being away from home so much as a big truck driver. It was actually costing us money for me to work in firearms sales in a large sporting goods store. Too bad, I enjoyed it.

I hope to get back into auto mechanics once the kids get older.


----------



## laurie6805 (Jun 29, 2007)

huskerbabe said:


> I think there is a pattern here-mostly we have nurses, education, police work and stay at home moms-weird!
> 
> I am a water meter/backflow technician and a cross-connection control specialist (my son says I made the last part up) I install and repair water meters, tests backflow devices and run the backflow program for the City of Papillion. I am the only woman in the state to hold 5 water licenses.
> We just happen to be the 6th best place in America to live!:clap2:BFD!!


You know, women typically go into "helping" fields of work. Nurses, Teachers, stay at home moms, (aka domestic engineer) etc. The only reason I went into teaching is because I would have the same schedule as my kids. Now that they are older and out on their own I really do not want to be in the classroom with little kids. I think that is why I am dragging my feet about going back to teaching. 

I took off a couple of years and moved to Indiana where my 74 year old mom is. She had had a stroke, etc. But now that my daughter went through a divorce I had to move back to Texas to help her. I have 3 other sisters that can help my mom out. Anyway, I am faced with the "what do I want to do with the rest of my life" syndrome. 

I could go back to school and get my Masters, or go back and get a degree in something completely different. I don't know.


----------



## FarmGirl7 (Aug 3, 2007)

Lady Liberty said:


> I should say I milk cows, drive tractor, bail hay, feed calfs, clean barn...General farm stuff..


I grew up on a dairy farm. Mom and Dad still do it so I guess I can say I do those thing too.


----------



## DeeS (May 12, 2005)

I am a fleet manager for one of the many trucking companies here in Missoula. :darkbeer:


----------



## melam (Mar 9, 2006)

queenie3232 said:


> Oh trust me you still have to deal with parents and they are worse because you are automatically the enemy because you are on the wrong side of the law!! at lest thats how it is in the juvenile facility..


yes, but you don't have to be nice and smiling, be politically correct, deal with changing state standards and accountability testing - 

Yes, I'm a teacher too, except my job is cooler now  I run afterschool programs for kids in Preschool through 5th grade at two different schools .. I have 100+ kids every day I'm responsible for and also had the added stress of dealing with staff members (but i'm thankful right now I have a great team put together).... I'm a National Board Certified librarian (Preschool through adulthood) and have worked in several grade levels/subjects in my 15 years. However, I think if I had to go back to the regular classroom now, I'd die - there are way too many pressures and added stressors on classroom teachers now!

The other full-time job I have is that I'm a news editor for the local newspaper. However, we've been going through some transistions there and I'm working about 50+ there!!! haha

Hubby and I also serve as the Youth Directors for ASA and as Regional Coordinators for Kentucky's NASP programs, holding trainings and tournaments throughout the year on the weekend.. 

Hmmm.. i think i see why i'm tired..haha!

~Kygirl~


----------



## Takeum (Jul 22, 2005)

Critter Gitter2 said:


> Just curious to what ya'll do when you aren't cruising AT. I am assuming you all have jobs with normal hours. And that is why you aren't on AT at 2:30 in the morning like me. Yes at the moment I am getting paid to post. :wink: I work 3rd shift at Jeg's High Performance. I sell race car parts to all of the Ricky Bobbies in the world who "wanna go fast". During the day/evenings I work at our archery shop.


 Sweet deal Critter Gitter,,, I bet you have guys trying to get your phone number all the time,,, a Hunter, an archer, a gal that sells race car junk,,, man what more could I guy want besides someone that can cook?


----------



## thedogmother (Jan 8, 2004)

I'm an office manager in a law firm. Not to exciting.


----------



## Addicted (Aug 6, 2007)

My "real job" is an accountant/office manager - not too exciting :wink: I'm a fulltime mom to a 13 year old boy. And I also bowfish/hunt and video tape my adventures for AimLow Productions.


----------



## Critter Gitter2 (Sep 1, 2005)

Takeum said:


> Sweet deal Critter Gitter,,, I bet you have guys trying to get your phone number all the time,,, a Hunter, an archer, a gal that sells race car junk,,, man what more could I guy want besides someone that can cook?


Yes I am a grease monkey. "I wanna go fast!" I Have had some guys offer to take me out and a couple have asked me to marry them. I think a couple were serious...kinda scary. Thankfully they were on the other side of the country. I am in International sales at Jegs and let me tell you if one of the Aussies asked me I just might leave my husband for him. I can listen to that accent all day, they can cuss me out and i would just say okay, um hum what ever you say.


----------



## laurie6805 (Jun 29, 2007)

Critter Gitter2 said:


> Yes I am a grease monkey. "I wanna go fast!" I Have had some guys offer to take me out and a couple have asked me to marry them. I think a couple were serious...kinda scary. Thankfully they were on the other side of the country. I am in International sales at Jegs and let me tell you if one of the Aussies asked me I just might leave my husband for him. I can listen to that accent all day, they can cuss me out and i would just say okay, um hum what ever you say.


Aussie, like Russell Crowe!!!! :wink:


----------



## Critter Gitter2 (Sep 1, 2005)

Um, Ohhh yeah. 
Or that Heath Ledger boy.


----------



## ~Spot-Hogg-1~ (Apr 5, 2005)

Correctional Officer(WI Dept. of Corrections) at a maximum security prison. State job....lots of time off for Bowhunting.....lots of time off. I love working for the state!


----------



## jpust (Sep 13, 2006)

Legal Secretary


----------



## hogdgz (Jun 24, 2007)

*Just got a new job!*

I just got a new job as a GIS Technician in Albany, GA. Before that, I was a Field Technician for a soil scientist with the USDA.


----------

